# Removing Masking Tape Residue



## acoppsa (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Last week someone used masking tape to put spike marks on our wooden stage floor. Today I found that the cleaners had mopped the stage and when I tried to get it off today, it left the adhesive stuck to the stage.
Is there an easy way to get this off?
I tried wetting some of it and then scrapping it but it was still really difficult to get off.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 9, 2010)

You'll need a non-water based solvent to cut the residue. 


derekleffew said:


> I thought we had a thread specifically devoted to removing adhesive residue from cable, but I can't find it.
> 
> One wants to use the gentlest, least-toxic substance that will do the job. This could range from olive oil, vegetable oil, peanut butter, to rubbing alcohol, citrus-based cleaners, WD-40, Armor All, to petroleum jelly, mineral spirits, acetone (fingernail polish remover), to naphtha (lighter fluid, Goo-Gone), toluene (actually any of the -enes, including kerosene and gasoline). ...
> 
> Be sure that whatever solvent you choose won't damage the cable, and use all appropriate PPE. Always work in a well-ventilated area!



Test in an inconspicuous area to make sure what you use won't remove the floor's finish.

Masking tape and duct tape are evil and should never be allowed anywhere near a stage.


----------



## zmb (Jun 9, 2010)

It's escaping my mind right now, but doesn't someone sell a cleaner designed to remove tape residue?


----------



## erosing (Jun 9, 2010)

Are you thinking of Goo-Gone?

Also, a spightly hazardous approach, but if you're in a pinch and you don't need to get it off a large area, oil (olive, canola, Etc) will remove the residue too, just wipe it up very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cprted (Jun 9, 2010)

Another vote for Goo-Gone here. Just wipe up the Goo-Gone with a dry rag afterwards or you'll be starting another thread about how to remove Goo-Gone residue ;-)


----------



## avkid (Jun 9, 2010)

cprted said:


> Another vote for Goo-Gone here. Just wipe up the Goo-Gone with a dry rag afterwards or you'll be starting another thread about how to remove Goo-Gone residue ;-)


That and it's mildly flammable.


----------



## Les (Jun 9, 2010)

If you want to remove half the stage as well, go with goof-off. It makes goo-gone look like orange juice; but it is pretty harsh on many surfaces.


----------



## cdub260 (Jun 9, 2010)

Another, similar adhesive remover is Oops!. I've only used the stuff a couple of times. It's comparable to Goof Off, but unlike Goof Off, Oops! gave me a headache within five minutes of opening it. Needless to say, while Oops! works, I cannot give this product my endorsement.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 24, 2010)

Another thread reminding us to always use blue painters tape.


----------



## CrisCole (Jul 12, 2010)

Spirit-gum remover.


----------

